# Map of Cairo



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone direct me to an online link where I can find a map of Cairo? I am trying to familiarize myself with the areas. 

Thanks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Try Google maps

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa...25473&spn=0.052008,0.094414&z=13&source=embed


----------



## Umm Imaan (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes that's what my husband said too, I guess I just wanted something to print out and look at lol 

Thanks for the link


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Umm Imaan said:


> Yes that's what my husband said too, I guess I just wanted something to print out and look at lol
> 
> Thanks for the link


I don't think you'll find anything you can print, at least nothing that's actually reliable and up to date, since Cairo streets keep changing. Specially in the outskirts, that's why many people don't have a proper address


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Umm Imaan said:


> Yes that's what my husband said too, I guess I just wanted something to print out and look at lol
> 
> Thanks for the link


What I liked to study, before we moved here, were the bus routes posted on different websites of international schools in Cairo. They gave me an overview of where different areas are and how long they estimate distances. Can't remember which schools had good maps, though. Sorry...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexvw said:


> What I liked to study, before we moved here, were the bus routes posted on different websites of international schools in Cairo. They gave me an overview of where different areas are and how long they estimate distances. Can't remember which schools had good maps, though. Sorry...




what a great idea :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

